# Fuentes de distinto voltaje conectadas en serie



## Paulo17 (May 31, 2012)

Hola gente.. estuve probando en conectar una bateria de celular de 3.7vcc y una bateria comun de 9vcc en serie, para saber que pasaria si conecto dos fuentes de distinto voltaje en serie pero... no pude sacar muchas conclusiones...

¿Es correcto hacer esto?¿Existe alguna forma? Gracias!!!!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 31, 2012)

Problema con hacer eso no hay.

La conclusión a la que deberías llegar es que si pones las fuentes:

- Enfrentadas (- + + -) => las tensiones se restan.
- No enfrentadas (- + - +) => las tensiones se suman.


----------



## chclau (Jun 1, 2012)

Perdon pero... poner dos baterias completamente diferentes, en serie, no es de lo mas recomendable. Una de las conclusiones que podes llegar a sacar es que jodiste una de las baterias.

La mejor comparacion que lei sobre esto es que es como construir una cadena con eslabones muy fuertes y muy debiles. Bajo tensiones debiles la cadena resiste, pero bajo un peso un poco mas fuerte... la cadena se rompe. La bateria fuerte puede forzar una corriente fuerte sobre la debil... y romperla.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 1, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Perdon pero... poner dos baterias completamente diferentes, en serie, no es de lo mas recomendable. Una de las conclusiones que podes llegar a sacar es que jodiste una de las baterias.
> 
> La mejor comparacion que lei sobre esto es que es como construir una cadena con eslabones muy fuertes y muy debiles. Bajo tensiones debiles la cadena resiste, pero bajo un peso un poco mas fuerte... la cadena se rompe. La bateria fuerte puede forzar una corriente fuerte sobre la debil... y romperla.



Eso que decís es un punto importante a tener en cuenta.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 1, 2012)

Si, la cadena se rompe si le pones peso, si le pones una carga adecuada al eslabón mas débil no pasa nada.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 1, 2012)

Paulo17 dijo:


> Hola gente.. estuve probando en conectar una bateria de celular de 3.7vcc y una bateria comun de 9vcc en serie, para saber que pasaria si conecto dos fuentes de distinto voltaje en serie pero... no pude sacar muchas conclusiones...
> 
> ¿Es correcto hacer esto?¿Existe alguna forma? Gracias!!!!



Hola 
Aunque la lógica diga que si uno coloca una batería de 9Vcc con otra de 3,7Vcc la suma de 12,7Vcc la realidad dice que:

La batería de celular tienen un regulador integrado adentro que te va a generar problema incluso quemarse. Lo que también te va a generar problema es que la batería de 9V no es conveniente sumarla con la del celular porque el amperaje de ambas son diferente una entrega 1A y la otra 500mA tened cuidado

Un cordial saludo


----------



## Scooter (Jun 1, 2012)

¿Que tienen que ver la intensidad máxima de salida? Son fuentes de tensión, no son fuentes de intensidad. Si no se le exige mas de 500mA no hay ningún problema. El regulador de la batería no tiene ojos; solo sabe que es lo que le pasan a sus terminales, si se le piden 20mA los da porque ni sabe ni puede saber si esos mA van después a una resistencia, a otra batería o pasan por un orco camino de sauron.


----------



## Paulo17 (Jun 10, 2012)

Gracias por los aportes... hare la prueba otra vez... y les cuento los resultados que observo.. gracias!!!!


----------



## tidus (Jun 21, 2015)

se pueden conectar dos baterias de celular de diferente voltage en serie?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 21, 2015)

tidus dijo:


> se pueden conectar dos baterias de celular de diferente voltage en serie?



Sip, pero sería conveniente que las capacidades de corriente sean las mismas.

La capacidad de corriente del arreglo de baterías será la de la batería mas pequeña.


----------



## tidus (Jun 21, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sip, pero sería conveniente que las capacidades de corriente sean las mismas.
> 
> La capacidad de corriente del arreglo de baterías será la de la batería mas pequeña.



Muchas gracias...


----------



## dearlana (Jun 21, 2015)

Paulo17 dijo:


> Hola gente.. estuve probando en conectar una bateria de celular de 3.7vcc y una bateria comun de 9vcc en serie, para saber que pasaria si conecto dos fuentes de distinto voltaje en serie pero... no pude sacar muchas conclusiones...
> 
> ¿Es correcto hacer esto?¿Existe alguna forma? Gracias!!!!



Hola Paulo17:

Si a esa dos baterías  en serie se te ocurre conectarles una carga superior a 200 mA: La de 9 Voltios se va a descargar en primer lugar ( Vamos a suponer que no se reviente ) y luego: La de 3,6 Voltios ( Más potente, capaz de suministrar más Amperios ) "se va a dedicar" a cargar en sentido contrario a la de 9 Voltios. 

Podrás comprobar que al medirle luego, independientemente; su voltaje de +9 Voltios original: Se ha transformado en, por ejemplo: -3 Voltios.

----------------------------------------

Siempre que se conecten baterías en serie: Todas ellas deben ser capaces de dar los mismos Amperios/hora. 

Así podrás conectar, por ejemplo: Una de 1,5 Voltios ( y 600 mA/hora) + una de 12 Voltios ( y 600 mA/hora) + una de 4,5 Voltios ( y 600 mA/hora). 

= 18 Voltios ( y 600 mA/hora). Ningún problema con eso.

--------------------------

Si la batería del celular ( = 3,6 Voltios ) y la batería de 9 Voltios tuviesen la misma capacidad de carga (Por ejemplo: 1800 mA/hora, las dos) (Para eso tendrías que hacerte una batería de 9 Voltios pero con pilas recargables de NiMH de 1800mA/hora cada una. Te harían falta 8 pilas  y obtendrías 9,6 Voltios).

--------------------------

Conclusión: 

Cuando pongas baterías en serie: Además de fijarte en los voltios, *debes mirar al lado, donde dicen los mA/hora*. Todas deben ser iguales en eso. Los Voltios pueden ser los que quieras. El resultado es la suma de todos los Voltios.

Por ejemplo: 500 pilas AAA de Cinc-Carbón ( Ya ni se consiguen, ahora todas suelen ser alcalinas. Solo vienen en los mandos a distancia de los televisores porque saben que esas no se revientan con el paso del tiempo ni dejan el mando hecho un asco). + 200 pilas de 9 Voltios *no alcalinas* (También están empezando a ser raras de encontrar).

Resultado: 2550 Voltios y 200mA/hora. Ni se te ocurra tocar una cosa de esas. Sería mortal porque nuestro cuerpo solo aguanta 30mA y eso; durante pocos segundos.

P.D.: En el último ejemplo usé un truco memorístico para que se te quedaran más las cosas.

¡Suerte Pablo17!.


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 21, 2015)

Paulo17 dijo:


> Hola gente.. estuve probando en conectar una batería de celular de 3.7vcc y una batería común de 9vcc en serie, para saber que pasaría si conecto dos fuentes de distinto voltaje en serie pero... no pude sacar muchas conclusiones...
> 
> ¿Es correcto hacer esto?¿Existe alguna forma? Gracias!!!!



Normalmente no hay problemas mientras las 2 fuentes estén aisladas entre si, Como dice Fogo, los amperes en la salida, serán los que puede dar la fuente mas pequeña.
Por ejemplo:

Una fuente de pc usando sus 12v 10A, en serie con un cargador de Notebook de 18v 1.5A

Salida 30v, 1.5A...

Poner baterías distintas en serie funciona si tenes en cuenta lo que te comenta, el gran drama sera luego cargarlas, ya que tendrás que cargar una por una... 


Saludos!


----------



## sergiot (Jun 22, 2015)

Ojo cuando se conectan en serie las fuentes porque muchas, como las de pc, tienen el negativo de fuente a la tierra de la tensión de red, esto es así por norma en muchos equipos eletronicos.


----------

